# myrtle beach Sc. surf fishing report



## anth2525 (Jun 23, 2014)

Is anyone doing any good in the surf? What's running around this time heading down for vacation in a week.


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

I recommend going early in the mornings to beat the tourists if you plan on fishing a popular tourist area or you can try driving a bit farther south to the State Park and walking to the jetty or even a bit farther down to pawleys island or Georgetown. Those beaches are less crowded during the days. Plenty of mullet in the surf and creeks if you have a cast net. Also sand fleas are pretty easy to get too even if you don't have a rake for them you can just dig a bit below the sand and get a couple dozen quick. As for whats biting its been some decent size flounder and whiting for me. I have seen some people catch some nice over slot reds from the jetty and some nice keeper trout too. I suggest you bring a good variety of baits cause you never know what will be doing the best on a giving day.


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

anth2525 said:


> Is anyone doing any good in the surf? What's running around this time heading down for vacation in a week.


whiting,pomps,ladyfish,pinfish and blues are on my list of what i'm catching


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Caught this lady with a mirrodine the other day.


----------



## Pomppair (Jun 10, 2013)

Pompano hit hard and steady last Saturday. We've had a great year so far 
Ready for the fall fun to begin!


----------



## anth2525 (Jun 23, 2014)

What type of rigs and bait are you using for pompano and the reds?


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

there have been a few Spanish Macks bein caught on the pier for a few days now. Some nice Bluefish also It's a little early in my opinion on the southern migration(SMacks), but fish are fish. like pomppair said...ready for the fall run, might be a little early...spring & fall are the time to hit it. August is yes&no. Spot tail/puppyDrum/reds/red drum should start in a few weeks, remember the 'slot limit' please. We've had a really good flounder run for the past few weeks. Elgreco, hope you threw that lady fish back, thats why they call them that....good for nothin, kidding LADIES. Fish on & heres to a great fall fishin, Sept/Oct, Spot hopefully will hit SC late Oct. till early Dec. unless its like last fall, K


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

I read they are really bony and not good to eat. It got tangled up in the treble hooks pretty good though.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Elgreco said:


> I read they are really bony and not good to eat. It got tangled up in the treble hooks pretty good though.


Awesome live bait for sharks. I've put a couple out there for king bait before... They usually last about 4.2 seconds before a big fat spinner comes up from under the pier.

Good cut bait for everything.


----------

